# ailing elec smoker



## larry maddock (Jun 24, 2006)

yo y'all,
my elec.smoker recieved a whipping from 
straight line tornadic winds and rain.

it was blown several feet and knocked over.
the cover came off. :o 

the unit will only go to 150 degrees now. :cry: 

my wood chips will not get smoking. :cry: 

the installed cheapy thermometer went to heaven. :roll: 

any ideas??


----------



## monty (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds like you lost one "leg" of your heating element. I am not familiar with your specific unit but my guess is that, if possible you replace the damaged "leg" of your heating element or, if it is a one piece unit, the whole shebang might have to go and a new and complete heating assembly be installed.
Just my take,
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yo Larry,
     I agree with Monty. But before spending a whole lot on fixing the unit, you might want to consider the trade-off with a new one ..... perhaps a GOSM???? Anyway, good luck with the resolution of the problem and please do keep us posted. We can all learn from your expreience.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 25, 2006)

Larry

Sorry to hear of your misfortune...I did a little snooping around the char-broil site.. and they only list 2 electric smokers there...and the parts diagrams in the assembly manuals show a single heating element....sooooo...if you are able to get some heat out of the thing..it just might be that the thermostat has seen better dry days...no prices were listed for replacement parts...but like Florida Bill says...this might be the time to think about movin on up....hope this helps ya...Good Luck..

Later 
Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 25, 2006)

YO Larry,

This is a direct quote from CharBroil's question and answer center (Q.  My cooking grate is chipped or peeling and I think I may have swallowed a piece of porcelain or chrome plating  
A.  We are sorry that your cooking grate has chipped or peeled and that someone may have ingested a piece of the coating.  To put your mind at rest, the material that is used in both the porcelain coating as well as the chrome plating exceeds the Food and Drug Administrations specifications for material that comes in contact with a cooking surface for food consumed by human beings. 



Please contact our Warranty Call Center (1-800-241-7548) for replacements under Warranty if applicable or our Grill Loverâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s at www.grilllover.com for replacements out of warranty.)

However, If you have your model & Serial #'s I can probably help you get your grill going again.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Larry...

What's happening?  Are you getting anywhere with your smoker? We are all cheering for ya...


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

Broken smoker parts = brand new bigger smoker.  That is the unwritten smokers rule.  It also goes for cars, boats, all mens toys.  To keep peace make sure she has no problem with you getting a new smoker, or you may be spending the night in the yard keeping the smoker company.

Just my $.02.  Still looking to get a new smoker to replace the ECB, but mama is weaking.


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 5, 2006)

yo y'all,
mama says 
no pinky ring for her--
no new smoker for me.
MAN -I GOTTA GET THIS THING FIXED!!

thanks to all who replied for all the info and inspiration!!

o.k. here goes a laugh on me--

i was so ignorant about SMOKING sausages
and smoke cooking meats when i first used 
my electric char-broil.  [my first smoker]---
[this was bought for my sausage hobby]

i called to complain to warranty customer service--
that my unit would only go to 246 degrees--
how could i grill meats at this low temperature??

they sent me a new element and thermostat under full warranty.

is this one of the times they mean when they say---
ignorance is bliss ???

i luv icemn62's rules for men---
broken parts means new and bigger replacements.

i will reserve telling my honey this for the time being.


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 15, 2006)

yo ,
IM BACK IN THE SADDLE.
its sat 7/15/06

ive replaced element and have new therostat.
thats the whole heating system.

im putting on rib tips and turkey legs this morning.

i need to feed my smoke habit--NOW!!


my pobazza and bigwheels brats along with
some smoked sausage  is coming soon.

it will only be about 12 lbs total.
i think thats about all my 2 smoking racks wiil hold

while letting my smoker cool down i will be getting 
my grinder and seasonings ready.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright Larry,

glad to hear you're back in bizness.


----------



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad to see you back in the saddle again. Too much time away makes one weak.


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 21, 2006)

yo yall,
ITS DEJA VU ALL OVER AGAIN.

I DIDNT GET STARTED ON MY SAUSADE GRINDING
due to honeys schedule.

[i may be captain of the ship,
but the admiral inspects me frequenly]

anyhow  the st.louis area 
 took a bad hit weatherwise 
earlier this week.

mysmoker  was blown about 30 / 35 feet,
 cover held to tube and top.
my electric parts are in the bottom.

it somehow found the deepest puddle to rest in.

i havent tried it yet.

this is same stuff that wiped me out in june.


wish me luck as i will trymy unit sunday.

as i write this ,
i am getting wally worlds # and calling about 
gosms ,and if they are in stock.

im thinking of tuna for lunch today and tomorrow,
so i can put empty cans under legs as drip pans.

suasage will have to wait.
i wont grind before im SURE i can smoke  
1 day after i put in casings.

maybe  a meatloaf ???? it can go in oven if my unit wont work.    [will cook while going to wally world] 

my propane tank  [for turkey fryer] in at my apt.
so it will take a while.

luckily a bougt a vcr at garage sale this morning.
hers broke 2 weeks ago.
i will keep it hidden till i see if my unit works.

if i have to go to wally world---i will bring in  vcr when i bring in new smoker.-----
hopefully i can float it by her.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 21, 2006)

glad you're up and running, if you couldn't get a replacement part I was going to suggest saving for like smoked cheese and other cold smoke stuff.


----------



## monty (Jul 21, 2006)

Geez, Larry, seems like all your luck has been bad. All I can say is good luck on all fronts.

If you do go to the GOSM I know you will like it. Fell in love with mine and have mostly had excellent results. Except when I forgot about it and turned a bunch of bottom round into charcoal.

As soon as the weather cools a bit I plan on doing several runs of sausage and will also put up some fatties in the freezer for later.

And just a suggestion, buy an extra gas tank. You will be glad, very glad, that you did!

Good luck, brother!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 24, 2006)

yo yall,
mon 7/24/06
i use my unit yesterday.
unit would only goes to 210/215 degrees.
i still got DELUXE results from  6 lb butt.
chicken leg quarters went  to delicious.
store bought, house brand, brats was just ok.
my sausage beats these like way way cool.

i did tear off aluminum foil that i had wrapped around tube [for insulation in winter]
it was 90 degrees .
 IT already was torn from the storm.
maybe this caused some heat loss??

anyhow im smoking again.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad you finally got to get your smoke fix taken care of.  By the end of the week, I will be liting up a chimney of charcoal just so I can smell the smoke.


----------



## cheech (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah great we were getting a bit worried about you.

Glad to see you are back at it again.


----------



## riz9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry about your luck, but always glad to hear the old smoker still works.  Good luck with everything


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Larry,

If you're smoker ain't already got a name, you should call her Timex. :D 

She takes a likin and keeps on tickin :P


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 26, 2006)

yo cajunsmoker,
10/4 on timex---
see my new signature


----------



## piggyribs (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Larry,
I have the same type smoker. My folks bought theirs first as a demo model (pre-assembled) at Home Depot. It would not get above 150 degrees. I wiggled the controller at the dial and saw the light flickering. It would only stay ON long enough if I pulled up at the end where the wire enters the controller. I wedged a screwdriver under it (in the rectangular socket spot) and it worked fine. This summer at their place, I used a screwdriver to put upward force on it, wedging it upright between the controller and the ground. I just don't want to fix theirs like I did mine.
On my own, the first solution was to wedge a brick chisel under the controller (going into the socket). Secondly I took apart the controller and tightened the rings on the connection prongs as best as I could. That helped a little.
Lastly and hopefully for good, a few weeks ago, I clamped on the rectangular socket where the controller fits in with a pair of Robo Grips, then rechecked the angle of the element to make sure I still had about 3/4 inch clearance at the bottom. I got LOTS of heat now.
You may also want to try using sterile playground sand (from Home Depot or wherever) in place of the water, because it increases the efficiency so well, I can get a steady 225 degrees with the controller on the lower side of medium. I also use a rub on my meats, to seal in moisture/ juices.

Will someone help this guy find some straight-line wind and tornado repellant to spray around his smoker? :shock:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Piggyribs,

I have heard from other people that used sand in their water pans that reported problems with drippings turning rancid in the sand.  Have you had any problems?  If not, do you routinely clean or change your sand?


----------



## piggyribs (Jul 27, 2006)

I cover my pan with heavy duty foil. My pan is 3/4 full, so there's a space to make the foil cup in and hold any drippings like a dish or saucer. Then, I just change the foil when I'm done cooking.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 30, 2006)

Good tip there with the foil, Piggy Ribs! Thanks for sharing that and the other tips you mentioned.


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 30, 2006)

yo y,all
i like my water pan.
it could be that i was told this is a good thing .


i do consider others experience.---really

tell me what you think about baby steps first---

fill big coffe can 3/4 full-  of sand---
put in water pan----
fill pan with water----

then smoke and joke

i would like to hear opinions...


----------



## piggyribs (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, it couldn't hurt. Just remember, the water will evaporate either way. Sand to replace water can seem like a big step. There is quite an adjustment to be made on the temp control, as far as squelching or clamping down on the temperature setting. It's a learning process. Your idea seems like a good 'baby step'. Try and see! :D


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 1, 2006)

yo piggy ribs,
how long  [time wise] does it take to get sand up to 200+  ???


----------



## piggyribs (Aug 1, 2006)

I like to give mine 45min or so with before I put any meat on.
Otherwise, if you don't have the lead time or don't want to do it that way, you could maybe put the meat in with cold sand and let both warm up. BUT I wonder if the meat and sand would warm at different rates. Besides, any smoke that may be produced early might make a sooty condensation on colder meat. It's a learning process, how your smoker acts and reacts to the different thermal properties of sand. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Here's the word from kingfishbbq.com, where I got the original idea:
It's easy for any of us to get into a comfortable routine and kinda struggle with switching things up a bit. I believe, though, that the easier maintenance and great results that sand produce are well worth the learning curve. Or, you could just call me a nut. :lol:


----------

